# Larz Anderson Bicycle Show and Swap



## 66TigerCat (Aug 3, 2014)

Next Sat. 8/9. Anyone going ?

http://larzanderson.org/events/lawn-events/2014-lawn-event-list/bicycle/


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 3, 2014)

I'll be there early for a little hunting.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Aug 3, 2014)

I'll most likely make an appearance. My wifes birthday is the same day so probably in my best interest to make it only a quick visit


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 3, 2014)

I may go. I was talking to Jim Huntington this morning and I may be picking him up for the show. By the way, he says his show is a go for next spring at the Monson Memorial Hall.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Aug 3, 2014)

MrColumbia said:


> I may go. I was talking to Jim Huntington this morning and I may be picking him up for the show. By the way, he says his show is a go for next spring at the Monson Memorial Hall.





That's great news ! Monson is a great show/swap.


----------



## MassHarley (Aug 3, 2014)

How is this show/swap? Normally a decent amount of stuff to look at?

Thanks, Mike


----------



## 66TigerCat (Aug 4, 2014)

Mike - It's a great show and swap. There were at least 20 vendors there last year. Looks like the weather is going to be nice this weekend, too. Also, the auto museum will be open. They have an amazing car collection.


----------



## MrColumbia (Aug 4, 2014)

This show has a much higher concentration of newer (I call them) bikes like high end and custom built racing bikes. Far less of the older stuff like balloon tire stuff. It's still a great show with some of everything.


----------



## dfa242 (Aug 4, 2014)

The venue is also pretty cool - the immense stone carriage house containing the Anderson's unique auto collection is a work of art.


----------



## tanksalot (Aug 4, 2014)

dfa242 said:


> I'll be there early for a little hunting.




Duck Quail Bear Deer ???


----------



## tanksalot (Aug 4, 2014)

dfa242 said:


> The venue is also pretty cool - the immense stone carriage house containing the Anderson's unique auto collection is a work of art.
> 
> View attachment 163147View attachment 163148




 Is that Harry Potters House ??


----------



## Handyman (Aug 4, 2014)

*Hours?*

I've never been to this show and I just may try to make it.  Website says: *10:00AM - 2:00PM*, Craigslist post says *9:00AM - 2:00PM*.  Does anyone know for sure what the hours are? Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## 66TigerCat (Aug 4, 2014)

Vendors show up around 7:30-8:00. If you get there at 8:30-9:00 you'll have no problem getting in.


----------



## Handyman (Aug 4, 2014)

66TigerCat said:


> Vendors show up around 7:30-8:00. If you get there at 8:30-9:00 you'll have no problem getting in.




Thanks 66TigerCat,  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## kevin x (Aug 4, 2014)

So what city and State is this in?


----------



## walter branche (Aug 5, 2014)

*near boston*

15 newton st . brookline  ma , 02446 , near boston


----------



## catfish (Aug 12, 2014)

Did anyone take photos? Did anything good show up?


----------

